# Hey mud in my blood folks! Few pics and details of my 300's



## asd59878 (May 9, 2011)

You may of seen them on the other forum. Just showing them on here.




















And this is my new one I've been building for a long time. It has a 1986 350d foreman motor custom frame, custome fitted transfer case and custom made drive shaft to mate the 350 motor to the 300 front diff. Has a 350d rear diff and swing arm, and a 3" body lift. 69% reduction and 30" black mambas. In process if putting the motor back together now. Got a few more plans for it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yup seen them on facebook. im drew richard on fb btw. things sweet! i like it....u making truck gone wild?

i see u did the rubber mod on the mambas to.


----------



## asd59878 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks man I think I added you. And no I won't be making it getting married next week moving into my house got a lot going on lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

asd59878 said:


> Thanks man I think I added you. And no I won't be making it getting married next week moving into my house got a lot going on lol


 
congrats!!!!!! i just finished moving into my house. stressful but amazing feeling


----------



## asd59878 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks! And congrats to you. I know it will be an amazing feeling since I have had it for 2 years and haven't moved in it, it got flooded in the recent hurricane and I remolded everything myself walls floors and the plumbing and all. Has took must of my time away from atv building


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

SWEET 300!! I cross over to the other place some but I reside here,,,much better atmosphere.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a piece of..........er uh, what's up Jamie? :wall:


Need a few more people to "cross-over" from that place, but have to be selective on who (lol).


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice looking machines!!!


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*that 300 looks bad to the bone looks like she gana be a beast from what u got done already*


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

So which 300 do you think is going to do better?


----------

